# Interaktives Video - Empfehlung?



## TimeIsTheKey (27. Aug 2012)

Guten Tag

Ich muss für meine Ausbildung eine Webseite schreiben, auf der man interaktive Videos abspielen kann. Unter einem interaktiven Video wird ein Video verstanden, dass zur entsprechenden Zeiten anklickbare Elemente anbietet. Wird z.B. im Video etwas erklärt, soll man für eine gewisse Zeit die Möglichkeit haben irgendwo im Video etwas anzuklicken, um dann verlinkt zu werden. Das gleiche Prinzip wie bei Youtube-Videos, mit dem Unterschied das ich es selbst implementieren muss. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich sowas realisieren kann?
Im Moment have ich folgendes im Kopf: Ich schreibe ein Java-Applet, welches über das Java Media Framework das Video abspielt. Mit Swing realisiere ich die Darstellung. Mithilfe eines Timers und einer Schleife (oder einem getrennten Thread, falls möglich), realisiere ich die interaktiven Flächen, indem ich transparente JPanels erscheinen lasse, sobald eine bestimmte Zeit erreicht ist.

Gibt es etwas besseres oder einfacheres? Ansonsten, wäre sowas überhaupt möglich oder übersehe ich da etwas? Ich darf leider im Nachhinein nicht in eine Wand laufen, weil ich vor der Realisations-Phase definieren muss wie ich die Aufgabe bewältigen muss. Ich hoffe ihr habt irgendwelche Tipps, bin echt am verzweifeln.

Mfg


----------



## AS3 (27. Aug 2012)

Das brüllt für mich nur so nach der Verwendung von AS3 (adobe flash player, java 'ähnliche' Sprache (es gibt auch kostenlose Id's usw.))


----------



## TimeIsTheKey (29. Aug 2012)

AS3 hat gesagt.:


> Das brüllt für mich nur so nach der Verwendung von AS3 (adobe flash player, java 'ähnliche' Sprache (es gibt auch kostenlose Id's usw.))



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich denke ich werde mich für AS3 entscheiden. Es soll eine schnellere Ladezeit als Java (Applets) haben und stärker verbreitet sein. Allerdings finde ich keine gute Erklärung zu AS3. Die meisten Tutorials fangen irgendwo an und erklären wie man etwas spezielles programmieren kann. Kennst du eine gute, allgemeine Einführung? Ich will die Sprache schlussendlich auch können und den Mediaplayer nicht einfach zusammenschneiden.


----------



## AS3 (30. Aug 2012)

Nein, ein richtiges 'tutorial' kann ich leider nicht bitten.
Höchstens noch das hier:
www.adobe.com
Was ich aber auch empfehlen kann, ist das 'Flashforum' die Leute dort sind sehr kopetent, und helfen bei konkreten fragen gerne weiter.
Das einzige, was bei AS3 aber eventuell etwas verwirrend ist, ist das Eventsystem, 
und, wen man noch nie damit gearbeitet hat, der gesamte Szenengraph(ist aber eigentlich ziemlich praktisch).
AS3


----------



## AS3 (30. Aug 2012)

Entschuldigung, für den Doppelpost.
(Das Forum könnte doch Doppelposts automatisch aneinander fügen )

Adobe ActionScript 3.0 * Programmieren mit Adobe ActionScript 3.0 für Adobe Flash


----------



## Evil-Devil (30. Aug 2012)

AS3 hat gesagt.:


> Entschuldigung, für den Doppelpost.
> (Das Forum könnte doch Doppelposts automatisch aneinander fügen )
> 
> Adobe ActionScript 3.0 * Programmieren mit Adobe ActionScript 3.0 für Adobe Flash



Du könntest dich auch einfach registrieren und dann deine Beiträge editieren


----------



## AS3 (30. Aug 2012)

Ich lese hier zwar viel,
würde aber schnell zu einer Karteileiche werden.
(Und warum fehlt der Smiley-Button für Gäste? :bae

AS3


----------

